# Sneak Peek - Prandium's Fireballers



## Silbern (Dec 30, 2010)

The rain just wouldn't stop.

Droplets gathered on the edge of the guardsmen's helmet waiting for enough liquid before dropping to the muddy ground which has long ago sucked in the boots. A held in breath escaped the man's lips with slow intent as his eyes never moved from the horizon. Worries and past horrors plagued the stout soldiers mind as he recalled the previous casualties in his platoon. It has been a month of fierce fighting and atrocious melee combat.

"Sir! We have movement directly ahead!" A smaller man shouted from farther down the trench. If he was correct, it sounded like Sgt. Fritz from 1st squad.

The Lt. straightened his back as he walked to the edge of the trench wall. He could see it as well and unfortunately quite clearly. The Tyranids were bad enough a few years ago but now they had the vile Heretics. Chaos Space Marines... They were undermanned and with only one company from the Angels meant that every guardsmen would have to give it their all if they wanted their children to see adulthood.

The dark figures pressed forward with chainswords and bolters checking their arcs. The Lt. smiled grizzly as the long scar running down his disfigured face moved with his lips. The Heretic filth still didn't know about the trenchs ecspecially through the fog. It would mean he would only have seconds to formulate a plan before, Emperor forbid, a total qark fest would open up.

"Gather together men! Muster your courage!" He knew the Chaos scum would hear his words but he cared not. They should fear him for like any space marine, he already knew no fear. "As I speak the Heretic filth marches towards us. For things that used to know no fear they shall be taught that the Emperor guides your will!" The grin grew into a full on toothy smile as he roared the chainsword to life. The regimental bearer joined his side by digging in the banner into the ground with pride. 

"Are you ready Terris?" The Lt. asked even though he already knew the answer. His eyes were looking over the tranch at the now alert Chaos worshping sinners. They still could not tell exactly where the enemy was but that they were there thanks to the heavy fog.

Terris only opened up with great laughter that made the nearby guardsmen look at him with surprise. It was always odd to see someone laugh in such a grim situation but when you have seen as much combat as the Lt. and Terris have, you'd understand. 

"Markus, I was ready ever since that Tyranid Warrior tried to rip my qarking head off!" He boasted showing off his scar on his scalp where hair refused to grow back. Markus only allowed Terris to call him by this name because he must have saved him more then could count which was pretty high for an ex-farmer.

"Spider traps! Go!" Markus ordered down the line only to see a few close guardsmen nearby start to cover the trench with a thin board. It was a tactic passed down by the Marines when fighting the Tyranids. Now they waited to see if the tactical squad of Chaos Marines would take the same ploy.

"Sir" A very quiet whisper reached his ear. Markus nodded towards the guardsmen who just whispered in his ear. "The 25th Arty boys will be in position in ten minutes" and with that the platoon vox-man moved back to his position. The Lt. was glad to have the support but to call in artillery on these enemy contacts was way too close.

Seconds went by as the trench system was dead silent. That was until the enemy fell through the flimsy boards.

"*KILL THEM ALL!*" The Lt. screamed at the top of his lungs as he, himself leapt at the enemy. The confused chaotic marine recovered quickly due to his augmentations but not quick enough for his foe did not hesitate. With the Emperor's divine will, the chainsword arced down onto the exposed skull. The teeth ripped and tared anything it could get a hold of which was mostly bone fragments and dark blood. Markus, far from done, lifted his bolt pistol to put two clean shots into the chest.

Sgt. Fitz on the other hand was having a bit more trouble.

The marine crashed from the boards and landed directly onto a fellow guardsmen. Only a yelp escaped the crushed man's lips before his doom but that yelp grabbed all the close by guardsmen, Fitz being one of them. The marine quickly got to his feet and turned his bolter towards the nearest guardsmen who charged with their bayonets. The first man fell quite easy under the torrent of fire which removed limbs easily. Fitz was facing the marines deformed backpack and decided to save his soldiers under his command. The Sgt. charged forward with his chainsword and jumped onto the marine like a monkey onto a tree. He climbed the backpack and then placed his hands over the helmet lenses.

"Can't see anything now can you, 'ya Heretic scum!" The Sgt. cried out as his men charged over thier fallen comrades. The plan was simple enough but knowing the marine wouldn't just let him sit up there he waved his arms and easily wacked the weaker man to the muddy floor.

A heavy boot found it's place on top of the man's chest as he struggled to get some air. The fall from the tall marine left him breathless and the boot didn't help. "Foolish Imperialist!" The curdling voice echoed from the dark, deformed helmet. Fritz could see his reflection in the lens and admited his days were up as the bolter muzzle was placed against his head.

"Emperor protects..."

Part 1 of 2. Sneak Peek for Imperial Guard story I'm writing. As always I love to hear any Complaints/Flame/Comments and general nonsense!

Cheers,
Silbern


----------



## Silbern (Dec 30, 2010)

*Part 2*

The large muzzel easily pressed Sgt. Fitz's head deeper in the mud. He could see his doom in those dark helmet lenses where so much hatred was focused. The Heretic Marine started to pull the trigger as Fitz closed his eyes.

"The Emperor protects..." He whispered quietly to himself now accepting his fate. He fought well and even survived the Tyranid campaign which saved millions. He could feel the Emperor has blessed with him children and a long life compared to other guardsmen.

When he chould have heard something like a bolter going off he didn't. Maybe it was so fast that he actually heard nothing and he was on his way to join the Emperor faithfully by his side on the golden throne. No... something was amiss. He could feel the mud on the back of his head and the sounds of battle. He opened his eyes to witness a true Emperor's blessing.

What remained of Sgt. Fitz squad jumped the marine like savages, bayonets and combat knifes all making a desperate stabs. Three men on top of the marine stabbed down with their combat knifes between the chest armour and the helmet. The others surrounded the marine and thrusted inward with everything they got screaming at the top of their lungs. Some bayonets missed their mark and did little to nothing except for scratching some paint. The more fortunate ones found armour joints where the blade slid in with some effort.

The marine stepped back with a howl as he tried to dislodge the annoyance on top of him. Two men hit the walls of the trench with groans escaping their lips. Fitz quickly examined them and they were still moving. Pure, red hot anger rose within the leader of Squad one as the man felt for his chainsword once more. He thumbed it on as the last guardsmen was dislodged from on top of his stabbing position. The chainsword became alive as Fitz charged firing off a few las pistol shots that found their mark on the helmet. Neither shot penetrated but that was never his plan.

The now thinner helmet offered no protection against the razor sharp teeth that easily offered death upon the Heretic scum. The corpse fell to the ground as the guardsmen moved quickly to the sides unless they wanted to be crushed themselves.

"Sir! Squad one has one enemy eliminated!" Sgt. Fitz reported through his head-vox towards the Lt. He then turned to see Squad Two was lighting up one of the Chaos Marines with the flame thrower as he jumped from the trench. Las-gun fire then erupted after the fleeing Marine. "Squad One! On your feet! Gun down that cowardly Heretic!" He pointed with his chainsword baring his vision at the back of the dark helmeted figure. A volley of las-gun fire erupted from the two squads as some missed but much to the mens satisfaction. The Marine staggered and fell to a knee before the Sgt. called out again.

"Fire!"

Meanwhile on the the command side of the trench system a Marine reached out his already burnt gauntlet towards the officer's throat. A mighty power fist struck down on the helmet and the crack became apparent quickly. "Excuse me Commissar Fenix" A muffled voice came from behind the tall power fist weilder. The Veteran guardsmen moved forward with his heavy flamer and ignited the still moving chaotic body.

"Make sure to burn every single corpse Heckerson" Markus ordered calmly before slapping down on the flame guardsmen helmet. Markus witness the man just nod his head before streaming out another burst onto the dead Marine.

"Suffer not the Heretic to live" The Commissar said in a simple prayer that all nodded their heads to. Markus turned to walk down the trench system to see some men being assigned sentry duty while others were caring for the wounded and dead. The officer finally meet with the Sgt. as they both meet face to face with grim expressiones.

"Casualty report Sgt." Markus ordered knowning Fitz would probably tell him anyway if he asked for it or not.

"Three of my lads are dead. Gorgin, Tellis and Webber. A couple of my boys" He pointed towards the men resting against the trench wall with the medics looking over their chest. "have borken ribs. Nothing major. Squad two and three however reported all green Sir"

Markus knew that was the best news he would hear all day. Apparently the Marines didn't expect the guardsmen to show some tactics. If that was so then they were lead by a very minor and possibly stupid leader. The Chaos may have wanted an easy planet to conquer but instead have gotten veterans that have fought back Tyranids. And to top that off, a company Prandium Angels was stationed on-planet. Markus had more tricks had up his sleeves then an addicted gambler.

The Vox guardsmen that stood behind the officer like an obdient dog became rigid when Markus turned to him.

"Get the 25th on and tell them to fire three salvos consisting of five rounds each." Markus said to the newest member of the platoon. Markus remembered the fidgty man as Knarkin? or perhaops it was Farkin? Didn't matter really. The Vox caster always seemed to grab the enemies attention the most.

"uhh... Sir.. Where do you want them to fire?" The stuttering voice said back full of uncertanity and with little to no confidence.

Markus grinned showing his canines again. He pointed a finger up and then angled it directly downwards. The Vox-guardsmen tilted his head in confusion. "You want them to aim.. here.. Sir?"

"Exactly. Ten minutes from now I want those rounds coming down on our heads." He ordered the smaller, almost trembling man. Markus would have to remember to tell Fenix to stop freakin' out the new guys so much. It was pretty horrible to have the troops scared before the battle even happened.

"Tell me men." Markus began in a loud voice so he could be heard long down the trench to all squads. "What should the enemies of mankind fear?"

In a loud chorus that rose amongst the ranks "The purge!"

Markus still held his famous canine grin as he looked down the trench. "And _who_ will deliver the Emperor's divine will, manifested into a purge?"

Yet again the men shouted even louder then before as their spirits lifted. Even the wounded men struggled to their feet waving the medics off. The medics knew better then to stop a guardsmen after the Lt. got to them.

"The FIREBALLERS!"

*A/N*: For those of you who read to this point, thank you. I plan on starting this story back to when Markus is just a low ranked Guardsmen fighting off a tyranid splinter fleet. Any Comments or Opinions are always welcome and I hope you enjoyed reading it as much a I did writing it!


----------

